# Midlands Cruise to ADI



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Who fancies meeting up on Saturday morning to cruise on down to ADI?


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Was thinking of meeting up at 6:45am Saturday at Strensham Services

http://motorwayservicesonline.co.uk/Strensham

Will arrive at Combe before 8.30am and gives the option of another stop to collect more followers 

I will put myself down for starters

eastwood1875


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Me


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi daz / Jen

I am going down Friday afternoon so will see you guy their on Saturday

Phil


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

eastwood1875
jennyh

OK Phil, Look forward to seeing you mate.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

I'm in Daz 

Better get my tickets sorted 

John


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Another one as well Daz.
Dave is coming in the new QS 
Jenny
X


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

eastwood1875
jennyh
Duggy
Dave

Nice one guys 

Daz


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Just looked where that is, I'd have to set off at like 5 :lol:

Thinking of getting there Saturday though.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

OK Neil no problem. Let me know if you change your mind.

Daz


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

eastwood1875 said:


> OK Neil no problem. Let me know if you change your mind.
> 
> Daz


Room for a S4 ?


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Templar said:


> eastwood1875 said:
> 
> 
> > OK Neil no problem. Let me know if you change your mind.
> ...


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

eastwood1875
jennyh
Duggy
Dave
Templar


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

All OK for tomorrow guys?

Daz


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

eastwood1875 said:


> All OK for tomorrow guys?
> 
> Daz


6.45 still Daz?
Jenny
x


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Jenny H said:


> eastwood1875 said:
> 
> 
> > All OK for tomorrow guys?
> ...


Yes Jen we will have time for brekky then 

x


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm running behind so crack on without me if I'm not there on time...hopefully catch you on route 8)


----------

